# Mountainbiker im Raum Regensburg, Kelheim



## dieda123 (26. August 2013)

Hey,

sind hier auch Mountainbiker im Raum Kelheim, Regensburg hier? Eventuell könnte man sich Treffen und dann eine Tour zusammen machen. Bin Einsteiger und kenne noch keine guten Touren in der Gegend. Gerne auch Ausflüge in Bayrischen Wald oder Österreich.

Gruß

Dieda


----------



## pnebling (28. August 2013)

Hi,

bin aus dem Regensburger Norden und gurk meistens irgendwo recht planlos auf der Hohen Linie rum, wäre nett wenn jemand da wär, der einem da ein bissel was an Trails zeigen könnte.

pnebling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieda123 (2. September 2013)

push


----------



## LaKoS (7. September 2013)

Servus...ich würde morgen eine Tour fahren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14345


Wer Lust hat, kann gern mitfahren!


----------



## Neo_78 (7. September 2013)

Hallo

solltest mal Interesse haben nach Nittenau zu kommen um das geniale Gebiet mit all den Trail´s zu erleben dann melde Dich einfach bei mir.

Wir sind eine Radsport - Abteilung der besonderen Art.
Unser Motto "Bei uns kommt jeder mit"
Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund und ganz ehrlich die Sportliche Sicht geht bei uns unter 

MTB ist unsere Leidenschaft und genießen einfach den Spaß und die gute Laune.

Also Interesse geweckt dann lade dein Rad ein und komm zu uns bzw. melde Dich bei mir.

Wir treffen uns jeden Samstag um 13.30 am Marktplatz in Nittenau beim Brunnen

RIDE ON


----------



## LaKoS (7. September 2013)

Servus Neo,


vielen Dank für die Einladung!  Dieser würde ich mal wenns passt sehr gerne nachkommen!!! 

Wielange fährt ihr da immer? HM und KM, ca?


Gruß Ric


----------



## Neo_78 (8. September 2013)

Hallo

Die Touren werden spontan entschieden

Mal sind 30 km mit 700 hm und mal 50 mit 1500 hm
Je nach Lust und Laune
Wir haben immer die Möglichkeit abzukürzen und auch dran zu hängen

Trail Spaß Voraussetzung. 
Wir freuen uns immer auf neue Leute 



Gruß Dirk


----------



## LaKoS (8. September 2013)

Servus...


klingt interesant und ich werde spontan mal auf dein Angebot zurückkommen! 

Gerne würde ich euch dann selbstverständlich auch mal hierher zu uns ins Altmühltal einladen!!!


----------



## Neo_78 (8. September 2013)

Wir sind zu allem bereit. Wir fahren überall hin 
Einfach was ausmachen und dann geht's los


----------



## Fahrradritter (12. September 2013)

Hi,

ich komm aus Regensburg und fahre sehr oft "Freeride-Touren" hier im Raum Regensburg.
Bin aber auch viel am Geisskopf.
Ich kann im Moment verletzungsbedingt nicht fahren, wenns wieder geht meld ich mich hier nochmal und dann kann ich euch ein paar schöne Strecken zeigen.


----------



## Neo_78 (13. September 2013)

Ich werde am Sonntag eine Trail Tour Rund um den Jugenberg bei Nittenau machen. 
Wer Lust hat einfach melden oder Treffpunkt um 13 Uhr am Kinocenter in Nittenau

Tour wird so ca 30 km und 900 hm haben. Einfach auch ein wenig Geld mitnehmen da es Möglichkeiten der Einkehr und Verpflegung gibt

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaKoS (14. September 2013)

Ahh, den Sonntag schauts schlecht aus! Shit Wetter und Osternohe is a nu!!! Da goldene Herbst soll endlich kumma...dann könn ma sowas starten!


----------



## dieda123 (15. September 2013)

@LaKoS, @Fahrradritter: Wie siehts die nächste Woche mit einer Tour aus oder die Woche drauf? Wetter soll besser werden. Wir wohnen sowieso alle in der Nähe von Regensburg.


----------



## Fahrradritter (15. September 2013)

Kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen, wurde vor ner Woche von nem Auto angefahren und habe mir eine Ruptur im Schultermuskel zugezogen. Kann noch etwas dauern. Sollte es bald möglich sein eine "leichte" Tour zu fahren werd ich mich hier nochmal melden


----------



## dieda123 (15. September 2013)

Hört sich nicht gut an. Dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung. 
Alles klar, einfach bescheid sagen. Vllt ist die ein oder andere Herbsttour dieses Jahr noch drin.


----------



## LaKoS (15. September 2013)

Servus...


wann hättest du denn geplant zu fahren? Samstag oder Sonntag? Und Treffpunkt???


----------



## dieda123 (16. September 2013)

Samstag hätte ich Zeit. Aber erst Nachmittags. 
Regnen solls jedenfalls Samstags nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heinstephan98 (17. September 2013)

Hi ihr,
ich mache momentan in Regenstauf meinen Techniker und würde gerne Montags, Mittwochs oder Donnerstags nach der Schule eine Tour machen, bzw irgendwelche Trails fahren. Kenne bisher leider keine Biker in der Gegend, würde daher gerne paar Leute kennenlernen und die Strecken im Regensburger Raum fahren.


----------



## Neo_78 (18. September 2013)

Hi heinestephan98

wir fahren immer Donnerstags um 18.30. Auch mit Licht.
Treffpunkt ist der Marktplatz Brunnen in Nittenau.
Fahrtzeit ca 2 - 3 Std und schon auch anspruchsvoller.
Vielleicht hast ja mal Lust.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## heinstephan98 (18. September 2013)

Hi Neo 78,

das klingt an sich schon gut, Problem ist es wird ja um 19:20 zirka momentan dunkel, Licht habe ich keines, das wird dann glaub ich schwierig für mich oder wie siehst du das?

MFG Stephan


----------



## Neo_78 (18. September 2013)

Wie weit bist denn fit? Hast schonmal an nightride gemacht? 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## heinstephan98 (18. September 2013)

Hi Neo,

Also am Fahrkönnen sollte es denke ich nicht scheitern, da ich eigentlich hauptsächlich Downhill fahre. Konditionsmäßig kann ich mich selbst schwer einschätzen, das müsste man halt ausprobieren. Das meiste was ich bisher Tourenmäßig gefahren bin war im Trailpark Rabenberg 35km Runde und jeweils 1200hm bergauf und 1200hm ab über den Tag verteilt. Fahre ein GT Sanction Enduro

MFG Stephan


----------



## heinstephan98 (18. September 2013)

... und nightride habe ich noch nicht gemacht, würde mich aber schwer interessieren!


----------



## Neo_78 (20. September 2013)

Hi Stephan

dann sollte es Dir richtig Spaß machen bei uns. Wir fahren auch Samstags um 13.30 und zwecks Nightride denk ich mal solltest es mal probieren. Vielleicht kannst Dir mal eine Lampe ausleihen.
Würde mich freuen wennst mal mit am Start bist
gruß Dirk


----------



## heinstephan98 (23. September 2013)

Hi Neo,

das mit Samstag ist für mich leider nicht möglich, bin nur Montag bis Freitag in der Gegend, Freitag mittag fahre ich nach Hause zu Freundin (Neustadt Aisch). Das mit Donnerstag wäre optimal. Ich hätte ja gesagt ich komme einfach mal vorbei am Donnerstag, aber ohne Lampe ist das halt nix und schnorren tue ich sehr ungern, dann geht was kaputt oder so ist immer schlecht.


----------



## OLB EMan (25. September 2013)

Neo_78 schrieb:


> Hi heinestephan98
> 
> wir fahren immer Donnerstags um 18.30. Auch mit Licht.
> Treffpunkt ist der Marktplatz Brunnen in Nittenau.
> ...


 
hmm ... würd mal vorbeikommen wenn ich darf   und ichs zeitlich schaffe -> also diese Woche net


----------



## Neo_78 (30. September 2013)

Natürlich jeder ist willkommen 





OLB EMan schrieb:


> hmm ... würd mal vorbeikommen wenn ich darf   und ichs zeitlich schaffe -> also diese Woche net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (30. September 2013)

ok ... wird scho mal klappen


----------



## Lumoc (9. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch aus Regensburg - wer Lust hat kann sich ja mal melden!

Im Winter bin ich zwar nicht unterwegs aber nächstes Jahr wieder Trails und Bike Park geplant.


----------



## manuellanzl (11. Januar 2014)

Hi
Komme aus bruck in der nähe und bin am we meistens zuhause. Würde gern mal mitfahrn. Seid ihr zz unterwegs?? Unter der woche bin ich in rgb und würde dort auch gerne mit wem fahren.


----------



## Lumoc (13. Januar 2014)

Für Regensburg und die Region kann ich die Gruppe Mountainbike Regensburg empfehlen: https://www.facebook.com/groups/515573001792473/


----------



## manuellanzl (13. Januar 2014)

Hab keinen fb Account.  Vll sollt ich das mal machen


----------



## Lumoc (13. Januar 2014)

manuellanzl schrieb:


> Hab keinen fb Account.  Vll sollt ich das mal machen


Es ist nie zu spät ;-)


----------

